# Moviga



## Mary Violet (Apr 4, 2007)

I have been lurking for a couple of months now on this forum. Now that I have found something cool to ask about I hope you all can help with some information.

I just unearthed from an old jewelry box a men's 18K Moviga Chronotech. I hope I can figure out how to send in some of the pix I took of it (URL's frighten me!).

The back of the watch reads: 18K A87932 0723G

Inside: Moviga Marvin Hime & Co. Adj to Temp 17 jewels Swiss (& some numbers I cannot make out on the right side of the movement).

I don't believe the watch band is original because it's a buttery feeling mesh and is stamped: Tiffany & Co. C+B 18K

This is what I know about the watch: my heel/gigolo dead father in law lived in Southern California from the late 60's until his death in 1995. Apparently Marvin Hime was some "jeweler to the stars" in Beverly Hills. That's all I know. Funny, the dead father in law couldn't be bothered to pay child support for 30 years BUT could buy a nice gold watch! Go figure.

I will work diligently to post some pix if you like, but I need some help with that. It's a cool watch that you wind and it's works beautifully. Thanks for reading. Mary Violet


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Welcome to the forum Mary, sounds like a nice watch youve unearthed there, if you want you can email me some pics and I will post them up for you.... email me at ****


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

That does sound interesting, would love to see some pics









BTW Welcome to the forum


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Here are the pics, looks like a quality watch with a nice movement.


----------



## Bladerunner (Jun 4, 2006)

Welcome to the forum Mary, nice looking watch you have there.


----------

